# 2011 vs 2012 SuperX Rival



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a difference in frame/fork for the 2011 and 2012 SuperX Rival models?

About to pull the trigger on a 2012, but was wondering if there was any reason why the 2011 might be a better option, assuming I could find a 2011 left over.

I'm not a racer, just would like to get into a carbon bike...never owned one. I might race next year if I get into reasonable shape to do so. I raced years ago, and the itch is kinda still there.

TIA


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I do not think there is any difference between the '11 and '12 standard super six. I just picked up an '11 SS4 for my wife for a really good deal a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The 2011 used Hi-Mod carbon, for 2012, only the SuperX SRAM Red uses the Hi-Mod frame, the others use less Hi-Mod carbon (they're all actually mixes of different types of carbon but the frames they call Hi-Mod use a bigger proportion of higher modulus carbon)... so they're a few grams heavier but everything else (stiffness, feel...) is the same.


----------

